# MAERSK TANKERS 1945-1959 [mostly]



## Rory

MAERSK TANKERS 1945-1959 [mostly]

Hi All;

The Era of the Super-Tanker began roughly about 1960, and that was true for A.P. Moller - Maersk Line too. Regarding photos or good images these Super-Tankers are quite readily available most everywhere. However, the smaller tankers built post war to 1960 are quite another story. I am wondering if any of our members have an interest in that period of tankers. The T-2 Tankers of WW2 sure has a large following, and I’m sure BP Tankers do also.

I am hoping some of our members might have an interest in Maersk tankers of the period mainly 1945-1959. Clive Fisher, Henk de Winde and myself have discussed and exchanged images and information on this group of ships for sometime now, and we are wondering if there are others like ourselves in this fine membership.

The tankers we are presently missing are listed below.


T08-KATRINE MÆRSK-1928 - Norwegian “VARG” to APM 1936
T10-HENNING MÆRSK-1936
T11-INGE MÆRSK-1939
T12-HENNING MÆRSK-1940 - Due to War never sailed for AP Moller?
T13-HENNING MÆRSK-1945
T14-KATRINE MÆRSK-1945
T16-BRIGANTINE-1949 - French “FLOREAL” to APM 1956
T20-ELEONORA MÆRSK-1949
T22-VALKYRIEN MÆRSK-1950
T23-JANE MÆRSK-1949
T24-ELISABETH MÆRSK-1951
T25-DORTHE MÆRSK-1952 Need as a Tanker
T30-ROSA MÆRSK-1951
T31-NELLY MÆRSK -1950
T33-BETTY MÆRSK-1955
T34-PERNILLE MÆRSK-1954
T35-TOVE MÆRSK -1954
T37-HELENE MÆRSK-1953
T38-BRIGIT MÆRSK-1954
T44-PRIMA MÆRSK-1955
T45-ADRIAN MÆRSK -1956
T46-REGINA MÆRSK-1955
T50-ANDERS MÆRSK-1957
T58-EVELYN MÆRSK-1958
T61-GUNVOR MÆRSK-1959

Of the above, Vic Young in New Zealand has the following listed as available. The problem here is Vic had his house flooded recently, and lost his basement darkroom. He is not sure when he will be able to do his photos again.

T24-ELISABETH MÆRSK-1951
T25-DORTHE MÆRSK-1952 A Tanker
T37-HELENE MÆRSK-1953
T38-BRIGIT MÆRSK-1954
T46-REGINA MÆRSK-1955
T50-ANDERS MÆRSK-1957

Our senior member John Shaw [in a forum thread] directed us to a French site mariusbar-photo.com regarding ELEONORA MÆRSK-1949 [later rebuilt bulker and renamed "Dealmouth" among others], and the site also included HENNING MÆRSK-1945. I wrote [emailed] them, but no description of the photos can be made available due to my not speaking French. Their prices are a bit “Through The Roof” too, and the NMM is cheap in comparison.

Our fellow members Clive, Henk and I have traded good scans of these older Maersk Tankers amongst ourselves, and I think I can speak for the three of us when I say we would like to find others who may have any of the above missing ships, and would like to trade good scans with us in exchange for those ships we already have..

Any help here will be most appreciated.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## john shaw

a pic of Pernille Maersk can be found at;

http://www.teesships.freeuk.com/060519oldies.htm

Henning Maersk at:

http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...rsk&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=5&client=firefox-a

Inge Maersk (as "Tostero) at;

http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...sk&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=17&client=firefox-a

Treeve has a pic of Eleonora on his site at:

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/eleonora.htm

where you can also find Bente/Anna Maersk

Jane Maersk at;

http://www.helderline.nl/tankers/509/Ambo/

Tove Maersk at;

http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...n S L****n/steen_s_l****n_photo_gallery_2.htm


----------



## Rory

*Mærsk Tankers 1945-1959*

Hello John;

Thanks for your reply. You sure can get around the web in a hurry. Kind of gives a whole new meaning to "Greased Lightening".

I had emailed Ron at Teesships regarding *T34-PERNILLE MÆRSK-1954 *over a year ago, but never heard back from him.

The *Inga* as the Swedish *M/T TOSTERÖ *is a new one to me. KOMMANDOBRYGGAN has a fantastic site for the Swedish companies.

The *Jane* is the older *T05-JANE MÆRSK-1928 *which we have the photograph.

Steen's *Henning* is the later Super Tanker *T68-HENNING MÆRSK-1963*.

All in all Thanks for directing me to the various sites, John.

Cheers,
Rory

John the image of T35-TOVE MÆRSK -1954 is great. How do I contact the owner of that site? Would appreciate. I cannot fid the PRIMA, but I'm guessing it is a newer vessel than Im looking for.


----------



## Dave Edge

Rory,
You will find a photo of "Prima Maersk" in my gallery. 
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Rory

Thanks Dave,
for the Prima. Where is Littleton? UK? I know of one in Ireland, but not near the sea or River Lee in County Cork.
Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Dave Edge

Rory,
Lyttelton, New Zealand, port for Christchurch and much photographed in the Ports & Harbours section. Will post another of "Prima Maersk" there.


----------



## Rory

*T44-Prima Mærsk-1955*

Hi Dave;

Nice pix of *Prima Mæ*rsk at the Port of Lyttelton, New Zealand.

I sure got the spelling all wrong Littleton instead of Lyttelton, and messed up. Just a few Continents apart. Those early Mærsk tankers sure did seem to call in Australia and New Zea Land.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Ian

Rory.
I have mentioned before in comment on Maersk A P Moller had a massive fleet of vessels as we all know but so few good images abound one does wonder are they a little mean spirited with their images or just mean with everythink. Maybe the people runing Moller/Maersk Public Affairs need to take that long hard look at themselves.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Rory

Hello Clive;

I think you are quite right about Maersk Line. A good friend had gone through their online [for employees only] database, and they do have photos and other material there. It is limited to employees, and cannot be accessed from outside. There is one quirk about the database. The ships are listed only by the last name they used while owned by AP Moller. Understant the meaning of "Owened" is not necessary as a Maersk Line Shipt, but names like Brigantine Shipping, Monrovia and such.

Clive, I just got the goods from MOBLIE, ALABAMA;

_An Interlibrary Loan item that you requested on ILLiad:

Title: The Mobile register. 5/21/1947-6/21/1947
Author: Pilot (name Angel?) fell from Ocean Vanity/Teespoll ship. Edward Fisher attempted to rescue him, but
ILLiad Transaction Number: 45550

has been received and will be sent to the Vancouver Community Library.

This item has already been checked out to you in ILLiad and has a due date of 10/16/2006. _

I sure hope you have the dates right, Clive. It will be early next week before I can have a look see..OK.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## janbonde

The Henning Maersk of 1940 sailed as the Hydra for the Germans as a submarine depot ship,she was then named Empire Taganax and I believe was run by Shell,then the Busen Star for a Norwegian/British concern with whaling interests I was on her for ten months 50/51 then she was on a time charter to Shell very mixed crew there was 9 different nationalities on board


----------



## Rory

*Tanker “Brigantine-1949” ex “Floreal-1949” [French]*

Hello to All;
Of all the vessels listed in this thread a photo/image of "*Brigantine*" does not seem to appear anywhere. Dave Edge sent me the only known [by myself] image of her at great distance alongside and behind a breakwater. The subject of this photo was the tanker "*Polyana*". I am trying, with no luck, to find a photo/image of this tanker built in 1949 by Odense Stålskibsværft, Denmark for the French firm of Soc. Des Transportes Maritimes Petroliers, Paris, and named “Floreal”.
1956 - She was purchased by Brigantine Transport Corp. (*A.P. Moller*), and named “*Brigantine*”.
Sold 10.1963
1964 - Renamed “Rosemary”.
1964 - Sold to Liberian Inter-Continental S.S. Co. Ltd. Renamed “Belo Horizonte”.
1970 - Sold Golden Sun Shipping Corp. Liberia, renamed “Golden Sun”.
1972 – Scrapped Kaohsiung.
I am trying to find her especially as m/t Brigantine.
Any help will be most appreciated.
Rory


----------



## sailorboy

During the blockade of palestine there was a tanker named Rosemary siezed by the Royal Navy as a blockade runner (She was an Empire class about 750ton). She was arrested and towed into Aden Iwas in Aden at the time in the Haverton Hill.a Counties Ship and I often wondered what happened to her as I was offered a berth on her in London but luckly I turned it down I believe that the crew were imprisoned for quite a while.If any one knows her fateI would be pleased to hear form you .Sailorboy


----------



## Peter4447

As there is clearly some very knowledgeable members on this thread concerning Maersk perhaps I can add a query that I have. I recently obtained a postcard of the 1914 built 900 ton 'Lexa Maersk' that was purchased by Mollers in 1920. In 1925 she was sold by Mollers to Knohr & Burchard of Hamburg and her name was shortened to 'Lexa'. Mollers repurchased her in 1932 and she again became the 'Lexa Maersk'. As many will be aware Mollers ships always carried their name in large letters midships on the hull. The postcard that I have shows the ship with just the name 'Lexa' but still carrying the Moller funnel colours - so my question is was there a tie up between Mollers and Knohr & Burchard so that her 'sale' was simply a paper exercise?
It is an interesting question that so far I have not been able to answer.
Peter4447


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi Peter
I haven't got my book on Maersk handy at the moment. The possible reason this happened could be that it wasn't sold between the 'two' Lexa Maersk's, but chartered to them. Only ships operating for 'Maersk' can carry the Maersk name. But I thought the funnel was usually repainted as well, unless the charter was for a short time.
As I said earlier, I am only clutching at straws here, but someone out there will know

Regards
Karl


----------



## Peter4447

Many thanks Karl for your assistance. She carried the name 'Lexa' for 7 years so it would have been quite a lengthy charter. As you say I am sure that someone, somewhere will be able to provide a definitive answer.
Kind regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Rory

*LEXA MÆRSK ii*

Hello Peter;
I have checked both books [Merchant Fleets and Maerskbodene (MÆRSKBÅDENE)] for the information on this “Lexa Maersk ii”. Both seem to agree on the history of this ship, but the Danish book is much more extensive.

*NYKJOBING* / *LEXA MÆRSK ii*
Built 1914 by Kjobenhavens Flydok & Skibs. #122
For = This is not quite clear, but a company in Nykjobing
01.1916 Bought by A P Moller from D/S Morso, Nykjobing
03.1919 Renamed Lexa Maersk
10.1925 Sold to Knohr & Burchard, Hamburg, r/n Lexa, German flag
08.1932 Repurchased by Moller, r/n Lexa Maersk
00.1937 Sold to D/S A/S Draco [R. Fischer Nielsen], Aalborg r/n Skagen
09.1940 Requestioned in Tyne by MOT [Atkinson & *****ett, mgrs]
oo.1946 Sold to D/S A/S Viking [Christian Borg], Copenhagen
00.1954 Sold to Ahmet ve Mehmet Kosar Kollectif Sirketi, Turkey r/n Demirkale
10.1969 B/U at Halic, Turkey

Hope this helps.
Rory


----------



## Rory

Peter;
One last item to complicate matters a bit more for this vessel. There is a photo of her on the Avon at Bristol as ss NYKJØBING, and she is wearing the MÆRSK funnel there too.
Rory


----------



## Peter4447

Hi Rory

Thank you very much indeed for your kind assistance in trying to solve the mystery of the Maersk funnel colours worn by the 'Lexa'. Methinks the plot thickens and although I don't know what they are like when dealing with researchers I will contact Maersk to see if they can come up with an answer.
Will keep you fully informed.
Best wishes
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Rory

Peter;
I think the Avon pix can be explaned. The ship was bought by Moller in 1916, but not renamed until 1919. The photo may have been taken during this period.

Also in the MÆRSKBÅDENE there is this line:
[Knohr & Burchard, Hamburg, der var korr. red. for A. P. Moller] This could mean the German company was an associate company of Moller.
Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Peter4447

Hi Rory
Sounds very plausible indeed. It is I think a little unusual for a company to buy back a ship once they have sold it, so perhaps the sale to Knohr & Burchard really was a paper exercise.
Thanks again
Peter


----------



## Hawkeye

Rory_P_OConnor said:


> Hello Peter;
> I have checked both books [Merchant Fleets and Maerskbodene (MÆRSKBÅDENE)] for the information on this “Lexa Maersk ii”. Both seem to agree on the history of this ship, but the Danish book is much more extensive.
> 
> *NYKJOBING* / *LEXA MÆRSK ii*
> Built 1914 by Kjobenhavens Flydok & Skibs. #122
> For = This is not quite clear, but a company in Nykjobing
> 01.1916 Bought by A P Moller from D/S Morso, Nykjobing
> 03.1919 Renamed Lexa Maersk
> 10.1925 Sold to Knohr & Burchard, Hamburg, r/n Lexa, German flag
> 08.1932 Repurchased by Moller, r/n Lexa Maersk
> 00.1937 Sold to D/S A/S Draco [R. Fischer Nielsen], Aalborg r/n Skagen
> 09.1940 Requestioned in Tyne by MOT [Atkinson & *****ett, mgrs]
> oo.1946 Sold to D/S A/S Viking [Christian Borg], Copenhagen
> 00.1954 Sold to Ahmet ve Mehmet Kosar Kollectif Sirketi, Turkey r/n Demirkale
> 10.1969 B/U at Halic, Turkey
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Rory


Hi Rory
Do you have any details on the second book mentioned in your post (Maerskbodene)?
It sounds interesting and I would like to get a copy.

Regards
Karl


----------



## Rory

*Mærskbådene*

Hi Karl;
I can only say Mærskbådene is the Bible for Maersk ships for the first 50 years. Each vessel owned or operated by them is addressed individually with photo and history. The only fault I find is where it cut off "50 Years". I just wish it had gone up to 1960 for personal reasons.

Mærskbådene 
- Rederiernes skibe gennem de første 50 år 
af Ole Stig Johannesen 
Pris: DKK 435,00 
Levering: 1-4 hverdage 

Sideantal: 264
Indbinding: Indbundet
Forlag: Editions Maritimes 
Udgivet: 02-06-2006
Udg./opl.: 1. udgave, 1. oplag
Sprog: Dansk 
ISBN: 8799074419
ISBN-13: 9788799074419


The book can also be had from John Clarkston, and he will answer your emails.
John Clarkston [email protected]

If you need other info feel free to ask, and I’ll try to answer. The book is spendy, but well worth it. If you are at all familiar with “Ships in Focus” [at least the only one I have “Blue Funnel Line”] the style and excellent quality are the same.. I will go so far as to say Mr. Johannesen liked what he saw in“Ships in Focus”, and used it for his Mærskbådene.

Hope this helps,
Rory


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi Rory

Many thanks

Karl


----------



## ThePirateBay

*Maersk tankers*

Please contact me and I can help you with photos of the Maersk tankers.


----------



## Trojan Star

Does anyone have a photo of the Bridget Maersk.I sailed as Master on her under Maersk Line (Singapore) in 1990.

Regards,

Trojan Star


----------



## hlj43

*Henning Mærsk, Pernille Mærsk and Gunver Mærsk*



Rory said:


> MAERSK TANKERS 1945-1959 [mostly]
> 
> Hi!
> I have sailed with all the above-mentioned 3 tankers and I do have pictures of them. As soon as I have scanned them to my computer, I will submit the pictures to this site.
> Yours hlj43


----------

